# Tyco Challenge 300 Race Set w/Funny Cars..



## rdm95 (May 8, 2008)

Did Tyco actually produce the Tyco Challenge 300 race set #8422 with the Gotcha & Catch Me funny cars? I think I have one or atleast that's what it says on the original paperwork I found with it. It didn't have the original box as it was just a big lot I bought last week. I tried finding listings on eBay, but there weren't any (which I thought was weird) so I Googled it and got zero hits.. perhaps I'm not typing something in correctly though and I apologize for my ignorance if that's the case..


----------



## rdm95 (May 8, 2008)

Here's what I see..


----------



## pshoe64 (Jun 10, 2008)

I know those were the cars in the Tyco Funny Car 2 N 1 Pro Racing race set. Here's the link to the 1976 catalog with the race set, boxart, cars etc.

Tyco 1976 Catalog

-Paul


----------



## mainframe (Jul 20, 2009)

I did a quick search on Google and only found this:

http://www.jtltoy.net/challenge300.jpg


----------



## rdm95 (May 8, 2008)

Ok so it does exist then! Thanks..I guess I might have overlooked it too. I was assuming that by funny cars they meant the Gotcha and Catch Me since those are what came with this auction that I got, but I don't know.. btw, they are by far the nicest examples of those 2 cars I have ever seen! Seriously, they look like someone just took them out of the package! It's almost ridiculous.. I'm scared to even touch them


----------



## slotcardan (Jun 9, 2012)

........


----------



## cody6268 (Oct 31, 2013)

Anyone can put what cars they've got in there if the original cars broke. 

For example, my Dad's old Tyco set originally came with, according to my research were Tyco Corvettes, but the ones that were in it when he gave it to me were Ideals, the General Lee, and Roscoe's Sheriff's car, and in addition to those, I don't even own a Tyco slot car, just an Auto World (AW T-Jets are the best I've had so far) Mercury Cougar and two AFXs, both of which need work, which I'll fix over Christmas break.


----------



## rdm95 (May 8, 2008)

cody6268 said:


> Anyone can put what cars they've got in there if the original cars broke.



I know that..lol I was asking because the paperwork showed the Challenge 300 Set w/Funny Cars, but I wasn't able to find any info about that exact set/car combination anywhere. Figured someone here would know what's what..


----------



## slotcardan (Jun 9, 2012)

.......


----------

